

Ask HN: Best practices for interface mockups? - calvin_c

I&#x27;m working on an idea for a website that would communicate schedules between clients and businesses, but I can&#x27;t seem to communicate my idea for the interface.<p>Whenever I need to communicate my ideas or expectations I have trouble getting what I have in my head into something I can show developers or potential users beyond a simple wireframe. I&#x27;ve tried good old pen and paper, but it&#x27;s difficult to get across the feel of a screen interface onto paper, not to mention my drawing skills leave much to be desired. I ran into similar problems trying to sketch things out on Paper for iPad or Ink for iPhone.<p>I&#x27;ve seen a few interface builders available on the app store (such as Interface HD) but they seem more limiting than helpful.<p>What are some of your standard practices and tools for trying to get an interface together for a pitch?
======
abracar
You say you want to create a website, but the tools you mention are mobile
apps. Have you tried desktop options like Balsamiq
([http://balsamiq.com/](http://balsamiq.com/))?

~~~
calvin_c
That actually looks like just what I had in mind. Thanks so much for this.

------
shail
HTML mock ups with fake data is the best I guess.

